# Touchpad ICS updates hopefully coming soon™ - @dalingrin



## D4RkNIKON

https://twitter.com/#!/dalingrin/status/142119964713824256

This news comes to me the day I sell my Touchpad to help me pay for my new Transformer Prime... Oh well, at least it is a trade up.


----------



## RoryH

Nice!


----------



## ratdog07067

Unfortunately right after that -

_ATM we have a show stopping bug on the Touchpad with the input system that I haven't been able to workaround. No idea how long it will take_


----------



## uwndrd

http://www.cyanogenmod.com/blog/cm9-progress-update?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

CM9 Progress Update


> The* first devices* (besides the Nexus S, which you can already get from Koush's section on ROM Manager) that we'll have ready will mostly likely be devices based on OMAP4, *MSM8660*/7X30, and Exynos


If i'm not mistaking, our APQ8060 is same as MSM8660, but without modem.


----------



## erick0423

How much will be the docking stations for asus transformer prime just wondering?

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## ddy

$150


----------



## Brawlking

erick0423 said:


> How much will be the docking stations for asus transformer prime just wondering?
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


lol, talk about off topic.


----------



## D4RkNIKON

uwndrd said:


> http://www.cyanogenm..._medium=twitter
> 
> CM9 Progress Update
> 
> If i'm not mistaking, our APQ8060 is same as MSM8660, but without modem.


https://twitter.com/#!/dalingrin/status/142809547248119808

dalingrin hopes to have ICS on the Touchpad BEFORE CM9


----------



## I Am Marino

Hoping for the best.

-Sent from my DROID2-


----------



## gamer765

erick0423 said:


> How much will be the docking stations for asus transformer prime just wondering?
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


Talk about not knowing how to google or go check out a site like newegg for prices.


----------



## nerdslogic

D4RkNIKON said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/dalingrin/status/142119964713824256
> 
> This news comes to me the day I sell my Touchpad to help me pay for my new Transformer Prime... Oh well, at least it is a trade up.


Sold mine yesterday

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## cme4oil

erick0423 said:


> How much will be the docking stations for asus transformer prime just wondering?
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


Really? OK, I will bite.. I have one I paid $600 for, I will sell it to you for 1/2 price, $300 and I will ship it you.


----------



## uat

D4RkNIKON said:


> https://twitter.com/...809547248119808
> 
> dalingrin hopes to have ICS on the Touchpad BEFORE CM9


Is cm9 the same as honeycomb?


----------



## juicy

No, cm9 is ice cream sandwich 4.0. Honeycomb is 3.0

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## hussdawg

if cm would have released a honeycomb build, it would have been cm8


----------



## kaede

they have fixed the touchsreen input for touchpad. nicee. it's getting closer


----------



## olagaton

gamer765 said:


> Talk about not knowing how to google or go check out a site like newegg for prices.


Talk about off topic.....


----------



## jackychan

you won't regret, i figure out it is not worth for waiting. when ICS come out, it will be full of bugs again. And the another one or two months for ICS A2, and then another one or two months for ICS A3. And then still full of bugs......



D4RkNIKON said:


> https://twitter.com/...119964713824256
> 
> This news comes to me the day I sell my Touchpad to help me pay for my new Transformer Prime... Oh well, at least it is a trade up.


----------



## Jotokun

jackychan said:


> you won't regret, i figure out it is not worth for waiting. when ICS come out, it will be full of bugs again. And the another one or two months for ICS A2, and then another one or two months for ICS A3. And then still full of bugs......


Perhaps thats your opinion, but battery life aside the alphas have been pretty stable for me. Not to mention given how slow manufactures can take to issue updates, we'll most likely have it before many other tablets do.

Not to mention, this is a custom rom. If you're complaining about bugs, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## juicy

He said he got past that one issue he was talking about if you keep up with his twitter. It may be a while but will definitely be worth the wait

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dekyle

Also shouldn't the bugs related to hardware be minimal? I thought the drivers that were established for CM7 could carry over for the most part to ICS


----------



## D4RkNIKON

I am hoping ICS is released soon because I am selling my Touchpad to my brother and I hope I can install ICS on it for him before christmas.


----------



## cme4oil

D4RkNIKON said:


> I am hoping ICS is released soon because I am selling my Touchpad to my brother and I hope I can install ICS on it for him before christmas.


Wtf you're "SELLING " it to him for Christmas??? Nice one, wish I could sell people Christmas gifts. Lol


----------



## pgzerwer2

jackychan said:


> you won't regret, i figure out it is not worth for waiting. when ICS come out, it will be full of bugs again. And the another one or two months for ICS A2, and then another one or two months for ICS A3. And then still full of bugs......


Of course, you won't regret it! There are many $150 32 gb tablets out there running 1.2 ghz dual core processors and a completely free ROM with great support from both developer and user communities that help you overcome almost any serious problems! Sorry, is my sarcastic side showing?


----------



## schwatter

nah not really


----------



## kaede

pgzerwer2 said:


> Of course, you won't regret it! There are many $150 32 gb tablets out there running 1.2 ghz dual core processors and a completely free ROM with great support from both developer and user communities that help you overcome almost any serious problems! Sorry, is my sarcastic side showing?


relax man. it's his own decision. for me personally it's worth the wait. if you have extra cash off course always easier to go for factory ROM(preinstalled with ICS). but somehow you got those excitement running it not on the "official" way. thats for me tough


----------



## Redflea

kaede said:


> relax man. it's his own decision. for me personally it's worth the wait. if you have extra cash off course always easier to go for factory ROM(preinstalled with ICS). but somehow you got those excitement running it not on the "official" way. thats for me tough


We are the rebel alliance...


----------



## juicy

I don't understand how people can complain about updates and stuff if its free ... it baffles me everyday when I see people bitching and complaining about a3 glitches and whatnot. Its one thing to report the bug, its another thing to rant about it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Turdbogls

juicy said:


> I don't understand how people can complain about updates and stuff if its free ... it baffles me everyday when I see people bitching and complaining about a3 glitches and whatnot. Its one thing to report the bug, its another thing to rant about it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


its just the nature of people. most people realize these developers are taking their own time to do something. they have Jobs, family, friends, sleep ect. but there are just some people out there that think these ROM devs only do this, working 12+ hours a day to get this noobs dating app working correctly on their device....lol


----------



## pgzerwer2

Redflea said:


> We are the rebel alliance...


Would that make you Obi-Wan Kenobi?


----------



## z06mike

Turdbogls said:


> its just the nature of people. most people _*DON'T*_ realize these developers are taking their own time to do something. they have Jobs, family, friends, sleep ect. but there are just some people out there that think these ROM devs only do this, working 12+ hours a day to get this noobs dating app working correctly on their device....lol


Lol







This!

Fixed the sentence for you also!


----------



## juicy

Lol at the dating app. Id like toknow see ics on the touchpad but Im in no hurry myself. I am using the xron cm 7.1 aloha 3 tweaked rom and its pretty much full y functional

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## pgzerwer2

Turdbogls said:


> its just the nature of people. most people realize these developers are taking their own time to do something. they have Jobs, family, friends, sleep ect. but there are just some people out there that think these ROM devs only do this, working 12+ hours a day to get this noobs dating app working correctly on their device....lol


Which one??????

https://market.android.com/search?q=dating+apps&c=apps&so=1


----------



## dunderhead

pgzerwer2 said:


> Which one??????
> 
> https://market.andro...pps&c=apps&so=1


Thanks for the link. I'll see what I can do about finding a girlfriend tonight.


----------



## D4RkNIKON

cme4oil said:


> Wtf you're "SELLING " it to him for Christmas??? Nice one, wish I could sell people Christmas gifts. Lol


Haha I am selling it to him so he can gift it to his fiance. He is getting a gift from me but I am not giving him my Touchpad for free. I would rather keep it than give it away for free. The only reason why I am selling it at all is to help fund my Transformer prime. There will be dev support for the Prime once it is rooted too so it is a fantastic upgrade for the technical specs alone not to mention the keyboard dock. It is a real android tablet and I don't give two shits about WebOS.


----------



## dalingrin

Folks that want near perfect Android support and faster updates probably should have gotten a tablet thats actually meant to run Android to begin with.

Oh and I'm posting this from ICS on the Touchpad ;p
Still very buggy. No UI accel, even worse wifi, no market(due to network issues), no video playback, no audio, etc.


----------



## sandman

dalingrin said:


> Folks that want near perfect Android support and faster updates probably should have gotten a tablet thats actually meant to run Android to begin with.
> 
> Oh and I'm posting this from ICS on the Touchpad ;p
> Still very buggy. No UI accel, even worse wifi, no market(due to network issues), no video playback, no audio, etc.


Well said. Keep up the good work. We are all very grateful (well 99% of us anyway).


----------



## scott.743

Maybe development would have been faster, but no one else, (except maybe the now rooted BB Playbook), can boast duel running OS's. By the way, support from our wonderful devs for the TouchPad has far outweighed support from Moto for my DX. Well, before CVPCS found a way to port CM7









Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## kaede

dalingrin said:


> Folks that want near perfect Android support and faster updates probably should have gotten a tablet thats actually meant to run Android to begin with.
> 
> Oh and I'm posting this from ICS on the Touchpad ;p
> Still very buggy. No UI accel, even worse wifi, no market(due to network issues), no video playback, no audio, etc.


wow !!! keep up the good news. we love you.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

dalingrin said:


> Folks that want near perfect Android support and faster updates probably should have gotten a tablet thats actually meant to run Android to begin with.
> 
> Oh and I'm posting this from ICS on the Touchpad ;p
> Still very buggy. No UI accel, even worse wifi, no market(due to network issues), no video playback, no audio, etc.


Maybe a screenshot? Pretty pretty please?


----------



## ktklein72

I just picked up a TP 32 and haven't even opened it. Not sure if I should load CM7A3 or just wait for CM9 - probably the former...

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaede

Krunk_Kracker said:


> Maybe a screenshot? Pretty pretty please?


its here man

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3477-releasealpha2discussion-cyanogenmod-team-touchpad-port/page__st__6650__p__247218#entry247218


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

kaede said:


> its here man
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...218#entry247218


It wasn't usable in that screeney, I was hoping to see that thing running within the UI.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox

Krunk_Kracker said:


> It wasn't usable in that screeney, I was hoping to see that thing running within the UI.


You mean a static shot of a touchscreen working? I bet it looks just like the touchscreen that wasn't working









I kid, I kid. <Flamesuit On>


----------



## vmax711

"Everyone should thank @*Jcsullins*. He helped get the Touchpad input problem fixed. Still a ton of work to do so don't expect anything soon" @dalingrin yaay!!


----------



## DeadVim

ktklein72 said:


> I just picked up a TP 32 and haven't even opened it. Not sure if I should load CM7A3 or just wait for CM9 - probably the former...
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


CM7A3 is working well for me, there seems to be no downside to installing it.

I can't remember the last time I used webOS ... actually, I can and browser (the only thing I use) annoyed the hell out of me.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> You mean a static shot of a touchscreen working? I bet it looks just like the touchscreen that wasn't working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid, I kid. <Flamesuit On>


You know what I'm saying. Maybe a a screeney of that new popout app drawer do-hickey, etc. Smart tushy









:EDIT:

"Tushy", lol.


----------



## Soapinmouth

dalingrin said:


> Folks that want near perfect Android support and faster updates probably should have gotten a tablet thats actually meant to run Android to begin with.
> 
> Oh and I'm posting this from ICS on the Touchpad ;p
> Still very buggy. No UI accel, even worse wifi, no market(due to network issues), no video playback, no audio, etc.


Think we'll get some video teasers like before?


----------



## kaede

hopefully.


----------



## nychtos

dalingrin said:


> Folks that want near perfect Android support and faster updates probably should have gotten a tablet thats actually meant to run Android to begin with.
> 
> Oh and I'm posting this from ICS on the Touchpad ;p
> Still very buggy. No UI accel, even worse wifi, no market(due to network issues), no video playback, no audio, etc.


You're too awesome.
We appreciate the effort and time you're putting into this. You're bringing a dead tablet back to life!


----------



## cobjones

dalingrin said:


> Folks that want near perfect Android support and faster updates probably should have gotten a tablet thats actually meant to run Android to begin with.
> 
> Oh and I'm posting this from ICS on the Touchpad ;p
> Still very buggy. No UI accel, even worse wifi, no market(due to network issues), no video playback, no audio, etc.


I volunteer to let dalingrin punch me in the face for relief for the trolls in this forum.

I live around Topeka/Kansas City, KS area.


----------



## kaede

cobjones said:


> I volunteer to let dalingrin punch me in the face for relief for the trolls in this forum. I live around Topeka/Kansas City, KS area.


like this.. rofl


----------



## king nothing

cobjones said:


> I volunteer to let dalingrin punch me in the face for relief for the trolls in this forum.


Ha well said, too many trolls. Just wanted to stop in and say keep up the good work dalingrin!!


----------



## eburgess4

I know ICS is a ways off, but I'm just excited to know it's being worked on! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## kaede

check our neighbour.









http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10848-discussion-cm9ics-work-in-progress/page__view__findpost__p__278696


----------



## SCWells72

kaede said:


> check our neighbour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__278696


Yeah, I have both a Nook Color and a TouchPad, and I installed that ICS build on the Nook over the weekend. It's surprisingly far along, though not quite ready to be a daily driver yet. Still, it gives me a really nice feel for what ICS brings to the table and makes me VERY excited for when it's ready on the TouchPad! The tablet-friendly email clients (both Gmail and Email) are SO much better than any of the clients I've tried under CM7, and I love the new notification and configuration pop-up. They're very, very webOS-like! I also like the fact that the soft buttons are no longer a hack/tweak but are part of the core OS.

VERY excited about this project! Thanks again for all you do for us, Dalingrin and crew!!!


----------



## froz

DeadVim said:


> CM7A3 is working well for me, there seems to be no downside to installing it.
> 
> I can't remember the last time I used webOS ... actually, I can and browser (the only thing I use) annoyed the hell out of me.


here here. the browser was the only reason i had to get off of webOS. sad but true. since the Alpha 1 i haven't been back. Now I've had very little issues. No SODs or any of the such at first. The later releases have been worse for me but probably because i haven't been clearing the system out between. still, no complaints because when it is stable, it is at least usable.


----------



## froz

eburgess4 said:


> I volunteer to let dalingrin punch me in the face for relief for the trolls in this forum.
> 
> I live around Topeka/Kansas City, KS area.


I'll volunteer to punch you on dalingrin's behalf. we can't let our precious development staff mess up their hands.


----------



## kaede

hopefully with the release of 4.0.3 to the AOSP can bring our dream come true before christmas.


----------



## jkabaseball

I think more of it has to do with drivers and hardware working then ICS version.


----------



## theroar

I too have not been back in webos. The browser was an issue.. but so was not having the apps that are on my phone.. Just little stuff like my Detroit Lions News app... Killed me to read it on the phone instead of the tablet.

Thanks Devs! You rock!


----------



## ericdabbs

I don't expect to see a decent working ICS port on the Touchpad until late Feb 2012. There seems to be a ton of work left to do on the Touchpad.


----------



## Varemenos

ericdabbs said:


> I don't expect to see a decent working ICS port on the Touchpad until late Feb 2012. There seems to be a ton of work left to do on the Touchpad.


More like mid January for a none-CM9 ICS port


----------



## Salvation27

ericdabbs said:


> More like mid January for a none-CM9 ICS port


I don't understand how you are getting your estimates since other tablets already have ICS running on them? Xoom for one, and even tablets that are coming out now or relatively soon will have ICS on them. 
Porting shouldn't be that difficult when they actually release said tablet(s)


----------



## Jotokun

Salvation27 said:


> I don't understand how you are getting your estimates since other tablets already have ICS running on them? Xoom for one, and even tablets that are coming out now or relatively soon will have ICS on them.
> Porting shouldn't be that difficult when they actually release said tablet(s)


The major issue is that the Touchpad is not a native Android device. As such a lot of it has to be done entirely from scratch. Doesnt give any validity to people's estimates since they're pulled out of the air, but ICS on other tablets probably wont help much unless the hardware is very close. Not merely from a CPU standpoint but other parts like wifi, bluetooth, camera etc.


----------



## rohan

Well correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that once a driver is written, like the ones for Gingerbread, they can simply be updated for ICS. This isn't a easy task though, as I'm sure it takes a lot of effort. Some things in ICS however were completely re-done though, like sound and stuff, so that will take some time.


----------



## fgdn17

Salvation27 said:


> I don't understand how you are getting your estimates since other tablets already have ICS running on them? Xoom for one, and even tablets that are coming out now or relatively soon will have ICS on them.
> Porting shouldn't be that difficult when they actually release said tablet(s)


and you can even run it on your pc...HONEYCOMB & ICS....

see here: http://tabletsx86.org/CYNEW-OTHER-BUILDS.htm


----------



## ReverendKJR

rohan said:


> Well correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that once a driver is written, like the ones for Gingerbread, they can simply be updated for ICS. This isn't a easy task though, as I'm sure it takes a lot of effort. Some things in ICS however were completely re-done though, like sound and stuff, so that will take some time.


Okay, I will correct you. If the drivers were written specifically for the device (ours are not), and already optimized for the current version of the OS (again, ours are not), then it's easy enough to update them. For the most part, some of the drivers are needing to be retooled from scratch. Some of the current Gingerbread drivers (like WIFI) barely work in the first place, so they don't stand a chance in ICS.

Patience....


----------



## 1981suede

New twitter update from Dalingrin:

Touchpad ICS status: Working: browser, market, wifi, audio, etc...Not working: video playback, a few odds and ends


----------



## HarpingOn

1981suede said:


> New twitter update from Dalingrin:
> 
> Touchpad ICS status: Working: browser, market, wifi, audio, etc...Not working: video playback, a few odds and ends


I saw this on Twitter just now. That's looking really promising.

Hard not to get excited, hm?


----------



## Stuart_f

and it was swiftly followed by:

*Florian PETIT* @*JCDusse1981*  1h 
@*dalingrin* Will we have an alpha or beta version to test soon ?

 *Erik Hardesty* @*dalingrin* 
 
Following 
@*JCDusse1981* soon™


----------



## situbusitgooddog

HarpingOn said:


> Hard not to get excited, hm?


Yes really, can't wait for ICS on the Touchpad.

Also it's looking like a one-horse race already but as a nice show of appreciation for a very worthy developer, everyone please cast their vote for Dalingrin to receive a Galaxy Nexus at the link below:

http://rootzwiki.com/_/articles/contest-7-the-rootzboat-sets-sail-to-the-land-of-cyanogenmod-r291


----------



## NoMadMan

well looks like a TKO on the votes. anyway +1 vote from me for Dalingrin for good measure.


----------



## DeadVim

situbusitgooddog said:


> Yes really, can't wait for ICS on the Touchpad.
> 
> Also it's looking like a one-horse race already but as a nice show of appreciation for a very worthy developer, everyone please cast their vote for Dalingrin to receive a Galaxy Nexus at the link below:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...yanogenmod-r291


Awesome ICS news, vote cast


----------



## Jotokun

I hope he enjoys the Nexus, he's certainly earned it and other devs simply dont have a chance in that competition. Also cant wait for ICS, sounds like it could hit any time now.


----------



## antmatz

I'm getting all excited again.
Lovin gingerbread but ics is made for some touchpad lovin.

Hope Dal does earn a galaxy nexus so he can start tweaking that cost I got me one of those too!

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## nexus14

Stuart_f said:


> and it was swiftly followed by:
> 
> *Florian PETIT* @*JCDusse1981*  1h
> @*dalingrin* Will we have an alpha or beta version to test soon ?
> 
> *Erik Hardesty* @*dalingrin*
> Following
> @*JCDusse1981* soon™


He said the same thing here:
https://twitter.com/#!/dalingrin/status/142119964713824256

I think when he says "soon" with the trademark character, it's his way of saying STFU, don't ask for ETA


----------



## Stuart_f

Yes, exactly that.

The answer will either be soon™ or 2 weeks depending how witty the respondant is feeling at the time


----------



## webdroidmt

What he said ^^^^^^^







My TP is running great on CM 7 but I'm really looking forward to CM 9. Hoping for it on both my TP and NC.

Btw, just threw in my vote for Dalingrin for the Nexus. I hope he doesn't already have one, as the rules state that the winner can't already own the Nexus. Do you think the RootzWiki police will be called in to check on that?









Mike T


----------



## peachpuff

1981suede said:


> New twitter update from Dalingrin:
> 
> Touchpad ICS status: Working: browser, market, wifi, audio, etc...Not working: video playback, a few odds and ends


Sounds perfect, cant wait


----------



## ktklein72

webdroidmt said:


> What he said ^^^^^^^ My TP is running great on CM 7 but I'm really looking forward to CM 9. Hoping for it on both my TP and NC.


Me too!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinTime

nexus14 said:


> He said the same thing here:
> https://twitter.com/...119964713824256
> 
> I think when he says "soon" with the trademark character, it's his way of saying STFU, don't ask for ETA


That's an old post. It's dated Nov. 30 2011


----------



## nexus14

JustinTime said:


> That's an old post. It's dated Nov. 30 2011


.... yes that's the point. It's January 4. 2012 and there's no release. This means that his use of the phrase "soon(TM)" is not meant to be definitive of anything.


----------



## jkabaseball

I think once the viedo drivers and playback get fixed we might see some ics release


----------



## jbloggs

I'm Skipping CM7 and will wait for ICS port.


----------



## cme4oil

I'm using CM7 and waiting for ICS port. (best of both worlds)


----------



## Dwyndal

Same loving CM7 on mine as well because I can't use ICS on anything else until it's ported so I am not missing anything using what is my normal daily driver. If we want it any faster, we should all earn to code and port to help move it along but yeah...that won't make it faster just us more humble. I appreciate the devs.


----------



## Zzed

D4RkNIKON said:


> I'm Skipping CM7 and will wait for ICS port.


You're missing all the fun. The more you experience with CM7, the more you are prepared for CM9. As we are on a dual boot OS, you still have all your webOS. (just prepare for a wipe if need be)

The one great experience I've had after porting CM7 to over 15 HP touchpads, I know how to recover from my FUBARs and know where to turn for assistance. The CM7 experience has already increased my Touchpads value and my enjoyment of this tablet.


----------



## Zzed

cme4oil said:


> I'm using CM7 and waiting for ICS port. (best of both worlds)


In this post by Dev Fattire:
http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__247218

he details how he's using both Gingerbread and IceCreamSandwich from MoBoot. I hope that option is available for us with ICS too, please, please. I would love to have a Tri-boot for OS with webOS, BG & ICS (as buggy as it is).

Thanks to all the Devs, their hard work I hope to taste... Soon[sup]TM[/sup].


----------



## xadidas4lifex

Zzed said:


> In this post by Dev Fattire:
> http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__247218
> 
> he details how he's using both Gingerbread and IceCreamSandwich from MoBoot. I hope that option is available for us with ICS too, please, please. I would love to have a Tri-boot for OS with webOS, BG & ICS (as buggy as it is).
> 
> Thanks to all the Devs, their hard work I hope to taste... Soon[sup]TM[/sup].


you can. if you use acme installer and install cyanogen again, you will have two different cyanogen and webos. if you dont use the acme uninstaller, and remove gb cyanogen before you install ICS cyanogen. you will have triboot...


----------



## Jayb222

Zzed said:


> In this post by Dev Fattire:
> http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__247218
> 
> he details how he's using both Gingerbread and IceCreamSandwich from MoBoot. I hope that option is available for us with ICS too, please, please. I would love to have a Tri-boot for OS with webOS, BG & ICS (as buggy as it is).
> 
> Thanks to all the Devs, their hard work I hope to taste... Soon[sup]TM[/sup].


In that post he also says, expect months before a release... I hope they get some breakthroughs and get it out sooner.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using RootzWiki


----------



## sednafx

[17:39] <@dalingrin> everything works except video playback
[17:39] <@dalingrin> but its nearly finished too
[17:40] <@dalingrin> oh except camera
[17:40] <@dalingrin> haven't looked at camera at all
[17:40] <@dalingrin> camera and video are borked
[17:40] <@dalingrin> but video is pretty close
[17:40] <@dalingrin> i don't plan on looking at the camrea =(
[17:40] <@dalingrin> i'll let other folks work on that after we opensource

Great news! Thanks Team.


----------



## SilentAce07

sednafx said:


> [17:39] <@dalingrin> everything works except video playback
> [17:39] <@dalingrin> but its nearly finished too
> [17:40] <@dalingrin> oh except camera
> [17:40] <@dalingrin> haven't looked at camera at all
> [17:40] <@dalingrin> camera and video are borked
> [17:40] <@dalingrin> but video is pretty close
> [17:40] <@dalingrin> i don't plan on looking at the camrea =(
> [17:40] <@dalingrin> i'll let other folks work on that after we opensource
> 
> Great news! Thanks Team.


So excited.


----------



## Redflea

sednafx said:


> [17:39] <@dalingrin> everything works except video playback
> [17:39] <@dalingrin> but its nearly finished too
> [17:40] <@dalingrin> oh except camera
> [17:40] <@dalingrin> haven't looked at camera at all
> [17:40] <@dalingrin> camera and video are borked
> [17:40] <@dalingrin> but video is pretty close
> [17:40] <@dalingrin> i don't plan on looking at the camrea =(
> [17:40] <@dalingrin> i'll let other folks work on that after we opensource
> 
> Great news! Thanks Team.


To put it bluntly, screw the friggin' camera! Release!









I'd even be happy to wait for video..


----------



## pvandenh

cm9 alpha I could have on 2 devices then........









I am lovin it on my SGS2 at the moment.


----------



## Divine_Madcat

Redflea said:


> To put it bluntly, screw the friggin' camera! Release!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd even be happy to wait for video..


Same here. For the few times i use video, i could happily sacrifice em to get ICS....


----------



## chancalan

I AM SO EXCITEDDDD!!!!!


----------

